# Sr20det/240sx.. Newbie Section!!!!



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we're not happy w/ the management of the 240section and sticky will be gone for now :fluffy: 

please don't post in here


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Some additions:

GTR calipers are alloy and GTST calipers are cast iron.
300zx calipers seem to have either for different years - typical nissan thing to do.

R33 GTR rotors are slotted as well. I think one series of either 300zx or Skyline are cross drilled.

s14 turbo calipers are a little deeper that 300zx/skyline calipers but smaller in pad surface area

Silvia/180sx s13 (S13 and RS13) CA18DET (series 1) brakes are smaller than SR20DET series 2 (PS13 and RPS13) s13's

Dont even bother with JDM NA s13's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yay my first picture post that was succesful ^^ 

can a mod move this to the bottom of the thread. kindof like a conclusion to the sticky


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

You have a 93. Is it a fastback or a coupe? Which is better for a sr20det swap, the s13 or the s14(dohc)?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this is an informative sticky..not a Q&A. i will pm you with an answer to your question. next time, use pm or start a new thread please.

chris or any other mod, could you please delete the last 2 posts and move kevin's picture to the very bottom?? ( kevin's request  )


----------

